# Golf Courses in Jakarta?



## bantitap (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyone can share info on good golf course in Jakarta?


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

bantitap said:


> Anyone can share info on good golf course in Jakarta?


In and around Jakarta there must be more than a 60 golf courses.
Some are members only or on invitation, but most are free (at a fee !!) .
Ask your hotel or thr tourist organization about specific information.
I did have a complete overview of the Jakarta courses ,but since my move to Thailand I put it in the garbage.


----------



## bantitap (Jul 5, 2010)

Dear Cer,

Thanks for the info. Last week, I did try Pondok Indah Golf Course. It was the most amazing course so far for me. Thinking of going back there again. 

But can I ask you what do you normally do during weekend here in Jakarta? Just for an idea for me.. 
Thanks..


----------



## Cer (Aug 20, 2009)

bantitap said:


> Dear Cer,
> 
> Thanks for the info. Last week, I did try Pondok Indah Golf Course. It was the most amazing course so far for me. Thinking of going back there again.
> 
> ...


I left Indonesia about 6 years ago after a 6 year working period.
As said, I was working and in the weekend I mostly played golf (with my wife and some friends)
Being a long time member of the Thai golf club in Jakarta (invitation only), I had quite some invitations for dinners/receptions and other socializing events in private circles,but that is something that is developing during many years

Besides above......I didn't like Indonesia for a bit (islam influence !) and I haven't been back and I will not.


----------

